# Buying beds



## Dana31 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi can anyone recommend furniture shops in Alicante or Murcia area specifically for beds . Or should we buy in UK and get shipped . Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Ikea in Murcia & Valencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dana31 said:


> Hi can anyone recommend furniture shops in Alicante or Murcia area specifically for beds . Or should we buy in UK and get shipped . Thanks


Unless you want to be limited to buying bedding from the UK, or British shops here, buy in Spain.

Ikea as mentioned - or there will for sure be local furniture stores wherever you are.


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> Unless you want to be limited to buying bedding from the UK, or British shops here, buy in Spain.
> 
> Ikea as mentioned - or there will for sure be local furniture stores wherever you are.


I think I read somewhere that Spanish beds are a different size to the UK, which appears to be what you are saying here? 

Does that mean that Spain doesn't have the equivalent of double and king size but their own version and as a result are the bedding and duvets you buy in Spain smaller or larger than the UK standard sizes? 

We are planning to bring our lovely Oak king size bed with us so if I need to stock up on king size bedding from the UK in advance then I can do


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DawnColin said:


> I think I read somewhere that Spanish beds are a different size to the UK, which appears to be what you are saying here?
> 
> Does that mean that Spain doesn't have the equivalent of double and king size but their own version and as a result are the bedding and duvets you buy in Spain smaller or larger than the UK standard sizes?
> 
> We are planning to bring our lovely Oak king size bed with us so if I need to stock up on king size bedding from the UK in advance then I can do


Spanish beds come in 3 different widths, normally - 90cm, 135cm and 150cm. You also need to specify what length you want, the choice is normally 1.80m, 1.90m or 2.0m.

I don't know how that compares with British standard bed sizes.

Beware of buying bedding sets in Spain if you use UK size pillows - the Spanish pillow cases included are normally for bolster sized pillows.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Also remember the Spanish sleep on the left so you will need to adjust any UK pillows you bring over with you


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Amazon also do beds. Amazon ES


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain does have king size and the width is the same (150cm) but it is shorter than UK king size (190 cm as opposed to 200 cm). A standard Spanish double is 135 x 190 (UK 137 x 190) and a single is 90 x 190 (UK 91 x 190).

The best place if you want a decent length is Ikea, as others have said.

Pillow sizes are very different however, so if you like your standard British pillow (50 x 75) bring your own, along with plenty of pillow cases! Though of course you can always get whatever you want online.


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain does have king size and the width is the same (150cm) but it is shorter than UK king size (190 cm as opposed to 200 cm). A standard Spanish double is 135 x 190 (UK 137 x 190) and a single is 90 x 190 (UK 91 x 190).
> 
> The best place if you want a decent length is Ikea, as others have said.
> 
> Pillow sizes are very different however, so if you like your standard British pillow (50 x 75) bring your own, along with plenty of pillow cases! Though of course you can always get whatever you want online.


Thank you, I just checked the sizes too and saw that the width's were the same and it was the length's that were different. Interesting about the pillows though and worth knowing - many thanks :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Things will have to change soon though - the Spanish are getting taller!

https://murciatoday.com/average-height-of-spanish-men-has-increased-by-12-centimetres_18538-a.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Also remember the Spanish sleep on the left so you will need to adjust any UK pillows you bring over with you


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Simon22 said:


> Amazon also do beds. Amazon ES


Indeed they do, in all sizes. In fact I bought one last year to fit an unused 135 x *180* cm mattress for the spare room. (The previous owners of our house were extremely short!)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain does have king size and the width is the same (150cm) but it is shorter than UK king size (190 cm as opposed to 200 cm).


Our mattress is 150cm x 200 cm, bought here in Spain. You might not find that length at big box stores like Carrefour, but any mattress shop will have it. 

I have no trouble buying sheets for it. Most decent sheets now will fit 200 cm length. The pillowcases that come with sheet sets, however, are bolster shaped, ie long and narrow.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We use Yorkshire Linen in Mijas Costa who are very very good and handy for us. They do do on line...here is the link:
http://www.yorkshirelinen.es/shop/


----------

